# Weird betta video



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I was on youtube looking at peoples bettas...hehe
This video does not make sense but I found it funny. Idk, it might be too immature for people but its pretty funny to me >.<
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85WgaileTsg&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-2-HM


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...Ahahahahaha!! xDDDDD :rofl:

:lol: Don't feel alone!! xD That totally made me laugh too! Haha, it makes NO sense at ALL, but thats what makes it so funny xDDD At least thats how it works in my mind ....but I know I'm a little 'special'^^;;;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kind of stupid, in a funny sort of way. lol


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha so am I...which is probably why I thought it was so hilarious...
And yes, it is stupid....very stupid...but it made me laugh. >.<


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha xD I would describe it more as 'random' or '....WTH?', but stupid works too


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I though WTH as I was laughing >.<
Thought I'd share this slightly demented moment with you guys


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD EXACTLY my reaction. 'WTH?' then ':rofl:' 
Haha, I probably would have shared too xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It would have been funnier for me if I hadn't been sad about how small of a tank it's in D:


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> It would have been funnier for me if I hadn't been sad about how small of a tank it's in D:


 that is true...i noticed that too. Hopefully its not its permanant home and just for the video...


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

No im sure its probably permanent, as is the way of most of the world  But that video was so random that it amused me way too much. My boyfriend is walking around going "Betta Betta Fish Fish" Lmao!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

that was sooooooooooo retared I'm a Betta betta fish what was that?


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

lmaooooo. how random.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

roflmao


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow... lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That was odd. The voices were computer generated right?? And did you see all the crapola on the floor of that way too small tank?

Geesh.....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL that was hilarious and random =D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

omg this video was so stupid but funny... I had a WTH moment.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL i think, WTH, and WHAT???


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

WOW!! lol the things people come up with these days:roll:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That was weird, but it reminded me of this video, which always cracks me up for some reason...


----------

